# Describe how you feel in one word



## gail1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just an idea pick one word to describe how you feel

Euphoric


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2011)

Driech. Sorry about that.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 11, 2011)

sleepy

Just getting over a cold and my tummy is on an away day and all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 11, 2011)

Shattered!


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 11, 2011)

Relaxed.   (can I sneak 'human' in too)

Rob


----------



## AJLang (Nov 11, 2011)

Determined


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 11, 2011)

Unwell.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 11, 2011)

Confused..


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2011)

Indiffirent...


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 11, 2011)

Magical  (so close to christmas..waaaaaaaaah!! )


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 11, 2011)

Starving.....


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 11, 2011)

lacklustre

Maybe because I know you and steff wont be here over the weekend and my Tia will be with the Guides, I really miss her when she's not here   Sheena xxxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 11, 2011)

Friday................(it is after all)


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 11, 2011)

sleepy....hypo at work


----------



## slipper (Nov 11, 2011)

Lucky.  My year could have been a lot worse but wasn't


----------



## Newtothis (Nov 11, 2011)

alive 


and enjoying the ride....


----------



## casey (Nov 12, 2011)

Down..........


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 12, 2011)

Happy (son won at football x 2)


----------



## Estellaa (Nov 12, 2011)

unsure.
many things to decide.


----------



## RissyKay (Nov 12, 2011)

Stressed - Stress making me lose my hair and I'm getting stressed at losing my hair!! Vicious circle


----------



## GodivaGirl (Nov 12, 2011)

exhausted


----------



## gail1 (Nov 13, 2011)

happy!!!!!


----------



## Klocky (Nov 14, 2011)

gail1 said:


> Just an idea pick one word to describe how you feel
> 
> Euphoric



Dejected

I've had to type this bit cos it said it was too short, which made me feel even more dejected.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Knackered.....


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 15, 2011)

disgusted.

seems a seriously very reasonable word right now.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Manic!!!!!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 15, 2011)

EXCITED


----------



## Natalie123 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm EXCITED too Gail! Going out this evening, seeing nurse to apply for pump funding on Thursday and starting job on Monday ...


----------



## gail1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> I'm EXCITED too Gail! Going out this evening, seeing nurse to apply for pump funding on Thursday and starting job on Monday ...



Sounds good to me hope you have a good night with not to much booze involved LOL, that Thursday goes well and monday is ace for you


----------



## alisonz (Nov 15, 2011)

Contented


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sad 

My Mum died two weeks ago and I am missing her


----------



## gail1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Sad
> 
> My Mum died two weeks ago and I am missing her



sending you lots of love and hugs
xxxxxx
gail


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 15, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Sad
> 
> My Mum died two weeks ago and I am missing her



Lots of love and hugs from me too. I lost my mum 4 years and 3 months ago and still miss her every single day. My memories are happy ones now though, yours will be too. XXXXX


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 15, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Lots of love and hugs from me too. I lost my mum 4 years and 3 months ago and still miss her every single day. My memories are happy ones now though, yours will be too. XXXXX



Thank you x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 15, 2011)

gail1 said:


> sending you lots of love and hugs
> xxxxxx
> gail



Thank you x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Thank you x



Aaaawwwwww bless you.  Sheena X


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 15, 2011)

TIRED!

Sheena X


----------



## rachelha (Nov 15, 2011)

Emotional

A day of v good and bad news.


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 15, 2011)

rachelha said:


> Emotional
> 
> A day of v good and bad news.



Rachel, I hope the good news outweighs the bad, and that the bad can be sorted. Sending you hugs too. XXXXX


----------



## rachelha (Nov 15, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Rachel, I hope the good news outweighs the bad, and that the bad can be sorted. Sending you hugs too. XXXXX



Good news, sold my flat, fingers crossed (last time we had an offer, they could not get a mortgage and it all fell through)

Bad news, as well as stomach ulcer my dad has a lump in his stomach, which is growing.  They have done a biopsy and he should get a CT scan and the biopsy results in a fortnight.


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 15, 2011)

rachelha said:


> Good news, sold my flat, fingers crossed (last time we had an offer, they could not get a mortgage and it all fell through)
> 
> Bad news, as well as stomach ulcer my dad has a lump in his stomach, which is growing.  They have done a biopsy and he should get a CT scan and the biopsy results in a fortnight.



Ooh! Fingers crossed the buyers come good on the flat!

Sorry to hear about your dad. Try to keep optimistic though, there are a lot of things that lump can be that can be dealt with. Fingers crossed again that it's good news in a fortnight. XXXXX


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hopeful  ( for everyone going through big changes in their life)  Sheena X


----------



## gail1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Happy.....


----------

